# At the end of my rope!



## Trisa (Apr 9, 2007)

I have had an under active thyroid for 5
years. The doctors will only give me Levothyroxine
even when I have told them all these years it makes
me feel awful! I get BAD leg cramps and muscle pain
and even numbness in my feet. They claim this is the only
med goven for thyroid problems. I stopped taking it 4 days ago
and my pain and numbness have stopped and I have slept the first time
in years! What can I take instead of this if I demand they put my on something else? I am so upset that the stupid doctors have kept
me on this for years! They keep saying they think something else is causing the pain. Hummmmm doc... Then why did the symptoms stop
after only 4 days of not taking my med?? Grrrrr!!!!


----------



## lavenderwings (Mar 11, 2007)

Sorry your having problems they get sooo frustrating huh!!! I just want to let you know that I get those leg cramps and I was prescribed quinne but I went to the store and got diet tonic water it has quinne in it and it seems to work for me tastes yucky but it sure beats those darned cramps!!


----------



## Trisa (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks! I will have to give it a try!


----------



## ray sherwin (Apr 12, 2007)

There's a pharm company in the States called Armour's which supplies combined T3 and T4. You may find this more effective. I don't take it because I'm vegan and the combined drug, as far as I can make out, is of animal origin. Re tonic water. The Brits started using this in India during the Raj to prevent malaria. They also found the taste awful and invented the expedient of flavouring it with gin.


----------



## rdpm10 (Apr 13, 2007)

thanks! I think my next drink will be gin and tonic. Do yu think it will help with these muscle aches I am having in my wrists? I added soy to my diet and recently found out that the soy can work against an underactive thyroid. I have been in pain since then and think it must be as a reult of the soy. Have a good day!


----------



## rdpm10 (Apr 13, 2007)

Trisha,

Did the doctors ever put you on synthroid? I know your previous med. is the generic form of synthroid. However, when one doctor changed me to the generic form I did not feel as well as I thought I did when taking synthroid. My aunt who is a nurse and also has an underactive thyroid told me to have the doctor put me back on the synthroid. It seems to make a differnce, however, at this time I am having a lot of pain in my wrists! I bought some coconut oil pills and vitamin B6 and B12 tablets, I will see if this will help. I also drink Noni Juice. Good Luck it is interesting that you are feeling better without the meds.


----------



## Bobm9uk (Apr 20, 2007)

Trisa said:


> I have had an under active thyroid for 5
> years. The doctors will only give me Levothyroxine
> even when I have told them all these years it makes
> me feel awful! I get BAD leg cramps and muscle pain
> ...


Hi Trisa,

The half-life of the L-thyroxine is about six-seven days.....so perhaps you were a little over-medicated on T4, L-thyroxine.......if you re-start on the L-thyroxine and then moderate how you feel against your intake ~ remember the half-life and keep going to re-adjust your levels (with medical support)

having broken off to restore a better symptoms profile, you have the control lever in your own hands...you'll eventually go hypothyroid in a couple of weeks and that will leave you feeeling ill again.....it's about balancing the symptoms and meds...that the docs can't do on their own, and if they rely solely on lab tests they'll leave you feeling miserable and blame it on something else......'it's all in your head' is a favourite....

If they can't or won't take a hint ~ find a doctor who will.....
a learning doctor is worth helping....someone who is arrogant and fails to listen deserves a serious course of re-training......in inter-personal communications...

low magnesium is sometimes part of the problem, Ca and Mg help

good luck
Bob

Ca = Calcium
Mg = Magnesium


----------

